# New Website



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been working really hard on making a new website. Please go look and see if I need to improve anything. I do still need to add a few pictures. When it finally stops raining, I will get the pictures I need.

http://heavenlyspringsfarm.webs.com/


----------



## glenolam (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the website it absolutely stunning!  I really like the background colors you used as well as the pics you already have up.

Can I let you know some things I see? (My family always uses me to "go over" stuff so it's now 2nd nature!)  I'm not being critical, but some things did pop out...


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you. I love feedback. I have read every page over and over and know I looked over so stuff that needs fix. Please let me know what you saw that needs improved.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 22, 2010)

Again - I'm not trying to be critical at all!   I know I don't pick up on my own mistakes either and someday I hope to have a website for all I do and would want someone to pick up on things I miss.  Not to mention I just got done proof reading my sister's cover letter and resume!  It's always nice to have someone take a 2nd (or 3rd or 4th or 5th!) look.

About Us section: You wrote: "I grow up on a farm as a child."  I think you meant to put 'grew' instead of grow.

Angora Rabbits section:  You wrote: "We have four adult anogra rabbits on our farm. My have three English Angoras ..." Seems like you left out family...

Partridge Silkies section:  You wrote: "They only silkies that bet us were my little sister's.' I think you meant to say 'The only silkies that beat us..."

Ducks section:  You wrote: "We have hatching out..."  I think you meant to put 'We hatched out' or something like that.

Sorry if this sounds like I'm nitpicking...I know I mis-speak and fail to put my thoughts to paper in a way others can understand so please don't take this personal at all - I'm just trying to help you make your site flow more easily for readers.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jun 22, 2010)

I am grateful for your help. I will go and make the changes. The reason I asked was because I wanted to know.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## glenolam (Jun 22, 2010)

You're welcome.  I'd love to see more pics of the goats too!  BTW - does your son show in 4H?  My son is 5 and we're expecting calves in a month or two and I'd love to get him into it, but I thought he had to be older (can you tell I haven't done my homework on it!?!)


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jun 22, 2010)

My son will be 4 on July 2. He has been showing in open shows with his silkies. He has also shown leadline classes in open horse shows. He took his rabbit Holley last year in the pet parade that our fair does. I did it when I was a kid. He loves shown people his animals.


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Aug 25, 2010)

I love it! I use the same web hosting site for my rabbitry website: http://bellasrabbitry.webs.com/  I use the same template. lol


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 25, 2010)

Bellasrabbitary,  I like your website. I just love bunnies.


----------

